# Poem



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

A friend who works with Vizsla Rescue wrote this last night--

I AM A FOSTER MOM
by Kat Harrington

The licks and the wiggles
Bring countless giggles
To ease my heart and soul
From a ride in the truck
To ‘Let’s chase the Duck”
It does take a very hard toll

But I know in my heart
That God’s creatures are smart
And they remember those who are kind
So I smile on the outside 
And cry on the inside
As I beseech those wonderful minds 

To teach them they can trust
That not all humans are ‘bust’
And that there is love in the human hand
I will feed you and play
Til the end of the day
As you wrap my heart in a band

Because for over 20 years
Through laughter and many, many tears
I have loved and cared for my four legged friends
Some from the moment they arrive
and then open their tiny eyes
And alas…others til their very end.

I AM a Foster Mom!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Poem Rescue Foster Mom*

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/five-vizsla-rescues-year-later.html

Rescue. Always keep it as an option.

Have tissue ready while watching the Show Me Vizsla Rescue Video: "Five for Fighting V's" above.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice poem... and thanks for posting the video, Rod! From skeletal, sad puppies to healthy young adults -- this is a real VICTORY!! I just can't imagine how anyone could let this happen to the pups to begin with. Willie looked very much like those puppies when I got him out of the pound (only he was taller). 

Yes, always consider rescue as an option. Dogs know when they have been rescued, and they are forever grateful.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the poem and video. Such a moving story. Those poor little babies were in such horrific conditions. Now, They appear to be very healthy (and happy!!) 

good for you mswhipple to have made such a difference in Willie's life! It is unimaginable that someone could let them get to this state. It must feel so amazing and encouraging to watch them grow stronger everyday.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YES, it is rewarding beyond description!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey's pups from this litter go home this weekend to their new homes. 

They are going to well screened and quality homes.

Our stud fee is being donated to Vizsla Rescue Haven.

It's the least I can do.

RBD


----------

